# Gloucester Docks



## UrbanX (Dec 2, 2013)

So reading up on the Gloucester Council tourist board, the historic quayside / docks sound lovely: 

_“The historic Victorian docks are a unique and inspiring destination, described by Charles Dickens himself as ‘extraordinary’, and granted port status by Queen Elizabeth I in 1580. Gloucester is the most inland port in Britain, and the docks are dominated by towering warehouses which stand proud along the water’s edge. 
Visitors can see skilled shipwrights and riggers repairing, restoring and building traditional ships and rigging all year round. The wider Gloucester Quays area is a favourite for visitors and locals alike”_

Well then, I must go! Visited with Senbell. 

Some Externals:



I love on this one that you can see where they added a building over where the original painted sign was: The external portions have weathered a lot quicker than the internal portion. 







Beautiful stonework around the doors: 




Ooh, I’d like to have a walk over that: 



Up inside looking back at the road where I just was: 



There was one of these in there apparently:



The floors in there were pretty shocking:






Typical interior:



Toilette Obligatoire:



Stairs:



Gas Mask… One of them. How did they decide who got it?



Senbell:



Love the vaulted ceiling shapes:



Cheers for looking:


----------



## UrbanX (Dec 2, 2013)

Bit of video in here  

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8GwZ9D1il8Y[/ame]


----------



## mockingbird (Dec 2, 2013)

yet again some lovely shots mate


----------



## perjury saint (Dec 2, 2013)

*Nicely done sir... Its a good mooch this un, just gotta watch the lethal floors!! *


----------



## night crawler (Dec 2, 2013)

What can I say, excellent work as usual


----------



## The Wombat (Dec 2, 2013)

Excellent work Urban X


----------



## fannyadams (Dec 3, 2013)

Very pleasant on the eye that. Was there a mask in the gas mask case?


----------



## flyboys90 (Dec 3, 2013)

Great images as always,did you get any shots of the light ship? neat video.


----------



## UrbanX (Dec 3, 2013)

Cheers everyone, can't believe this has got more interest than my mint European sanatorium reports! I guess people prefer closer sites! 



> Was there a mask in the gas mask case?



Unfortunately not 
We had a giggle thinking of the scenarios to decide who got the one and only gas mask! 
Or they could devise a "one breath then pass it on" rule.... 



> did you get any shots of the light ship?


Afraid not, totally forgot!


----------



## mookster (Dec 3, 2013)

Almost fell through a floor here on the top floor that gave way while I was standing on it, this one is Downings Malthouses, no photos from Foster Bros? The one in the 2nd photo - was it sealed?

Love the place though, very photogenic and one of my favourite explores.


----------



## UrbanX (Dec 3, 2013)

Yeah the other one was sealed. There is an open workshop beside it, but nothing interesting.


----------



## chazman (Dec 6, 2013)

cracking set there.that toilet seat wouldnt give you much confidence though


----------



## GPSJim (Dec 6, 2013)

Nice pics, Pal  Love the video too, that's some good editing!


----------



## cunningplan (Dec 6, 2013)

flyboys90 said:


> Great images as always,did you get any shots of the light ship? neat video.



Took a couple on the way back from cobweb Wednesday if you want them ????
(Some sort of sect/tea/coffee place)


----------

